# Pokemon Black/White 2 Announcement



## SockHead (Feb 25, 2012)

POKEMON BLACK AND WHITE 2 WAS JUST ANNOUNCED







More info here: http://serebii.net/index2.shtml​


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 25, 2012)

That is good that Japan are getting Pok?mon Black 2 and Pok?mon White 2! 
I am assuming that Europe/United Kingdom will be getting these games in either Q4 2012 or Q1-Q2 2013...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm entirely confused, but intrigued at what the future brings. I hope they'll continue to update the originals with events.


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2012)

The alternate formes look a bit... off
But legit, when I heard about this, I did a backflip out of bed and teleported to the shower.
No, seriously, I just jumped out of bed and bolted through my house to the shower, pushing everything out of my way.
I hope we can walk with Pokemon!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

But with that said, I am a bit upset. I'd been waiting for April 1st, since September to post;



Spoiler: this











I wanted to get everyone excited over nothing 


[size=-2]I find it funny that even a moderator put this in the gamer's lounge, rather the Nintendo section *hint hint*[/size]



And has anyone noticed they switched mascots? 
In Black 1, Reshiram was the mascot, now in Black 2, Kyurem/Zekrom is the mascot
In White 1, Zekrom was the mascot, now in Black 2, Kyurem/Reshiram is the mascot

WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## Josh (Feb 26, 2012)

So this is just like Emerald, Platinum etc?
If so great.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 26, 2012)

How come I haven't heard about the games?
Serebii.com has the information on the forms and everything yet I haven't heard of a Pokemon Black/White 2.
I hope they announce it for the USA sooner rather than later.
I'm already wrecked waiting for AC3DS.


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 26, 2012)

Though this is exciting and all, I hope they change up what happens and all the events and stuff. I don't want to feel like I'm buying the same game only with a few additions. Also, any word on Pokemon Snap for the 3DS? Seriously, who wouldn't want a new Pokemon Snap hehe^^


----------



## SockHead (Feb 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> But with that said, I am a bit upset. I'd been waiting for April 1st, since September to post;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it's obviously fake. Both of the silhouette Pokemon in that image are not real. lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2012)

Josh said:


> So this is just like Emerald, Platinum etc?
> If so great.



What I've been hearing is that it's a direct continuation of the Black and White story, not a remake. 
It would be too difficult to bring the two games together and put them in one because they had so many differences in story lines to begin with. 
So, it's not going to be like Emerald or Platinum from what info is going around. AND, I hear it's not even for 3DS. 

-Beside that point, I've seen lots of people comment on this news saying they would rather have a remake of the Hoenn region than a new story, which I pretty much agree with because the Hoenn region was my absolute favorite.

Edit: The American Pok?mon site already has it up as well. 
http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-black-version-2-pokemon-white-version-2/


----------



## SockHead (Feb 26, 2012)

ShinyYoshi said:


> -Beside that point, I've seen lots of people comment on this news saying they would rather have a remake of the Hoenn region than a new story, which I pretty much agree with because the Hoenn region was my absolute favorite.



Yeah, I was hoping for a Hoenn remake also. At first I thought that it was going to be a Ruby and Sapphire remake because they only showed the logos, which are Red and Blue. And I heard that a lot of people were disappointed with this, but hey, it's a new Pokemon game. And I like all of them, so I'm sure I'll like this one too.


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2012)

SockHead said:


> But it's obviously fake. Both of the silhouette Pokemon in that image are not real. lol


They're the new Pokemon in the game that were to be released. fu


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 26, 2012)

I want Hoenn remake but I also want a new game with a new storyline.
I never had Pokemon Snap since it seemed abit lame to me.
So I hope they give more information for these 2 games soon.


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't mind either, but I would like a R/S remake.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 27, 2012)

How about updating the older games with the new pokemon?
Adding new bad guys?
Bring back the old teams in the newer games even.
Do something to join all the past and present games. Maybe?


----------



## strucked (Feb 27, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> How about updating the older games with the new pokemon?
> Adding new bad guys?
> Bring back the old teams in the newer games even.
> Do something to join all the past and present games. Maybe?



Joining past and presents games is a pretty fun idea. I loved gold/silver version because you could go back to Kanto so that would be fun if the newer games could somehow join everything together. I'm pretty sure ruby and sapphire will have a remake, I read somewhere that Nintendo often makes pokemon games in a pattern of every 10 years. For example, Gold version was released in 1999 and the remake was released in 2009. Ruby/Sapphire version was released somewhere in late 2002 so we could probably see a remake in 2013 to coincide with it's anniversary. I hope it's going to be for the 3DS because all those nature, forests, ocean and mountains in Ruby/Sapphire would just look amazing in 3D graphics.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 27, 2012)

Nintendo of America has announced via a press release that both Pokemon Black 2 and Pokemon White 2 will be coming to North America sometime in the Fall this year. Nintendo Europe already issued a press release earlier today stating that Pokemon Black & White 2 is coming to Europe in the Autumn.






Read the article here: http://mynintendonews.com/2012/02/27/pokemon-black-white-2-coming-to-north-america-this-fall/


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 27, 2012)

I was wrong about Q1-Q2 2013 for Pok?mon Black 2 and Pok?mon White 2 for Europe as it has been announced for Autumn 2012.


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2012)

Good, this will be before AC3DS gets released, so can keep us occupied until the time being


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about them. Well, other than disappointed.
Regardless that it's a "new" pokemon game, I was really hoping they would focus on going back and doing something with an older game. To be honest, B/W has got to be at the bottom of my list in good pokemon games. I couldn't get into it at all, the story was meh, the new pokemon are meh, and.. I'm probably the only person who feels like it is the worst installment in the series.

Maybe they'll work on something older after this.


----------



## Kip (Feb 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Good, this will be before AC3DS gets released, so can keep us occupied until the time being



How do you know ;D it will most likely happen though.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 11, 2012)

It says Fall for the new Black/White2.
AC3DS was set for Summer 2012.
I'm actually interested in both AC3DS and Black 2.
I hope they do a dual release for the black2/white2 games like they did with black/white.
My irl boyfriend and I got the opposite games.
I got white and he got black maybe we could do the opposite with black2/white2.


----------

